# Apache, SSLMutex?



## bliz0r (Jan 7, 2009)

Hello,

I have a slight problem with Apache, and a website I'm running with some SSL configuration.

The scenario is following:

Whenever I start/restart apache, the following output comes to httpd-error.log:


```
[Wed Jan 07 14:44:01 2009] [warn] (13)Permission denied: Cannot reinit SSLMutex
[Wed Jan 07 14:44:02 2009] [warn] (13)Permission denied: Cannot reinit SSLMutex
[Wed Jan 07 14:44:02 2009] [warn] (13)Permission denied: Cannot reinit SSLMutex
```

I've tried to look around for anything about SSLMutex, but I'm left clueless beside it's an extension for mod_ssl.

Now when I try to use the webpage I'm hosting using SSL I get the following output:

```
[Wed Jan 07 14:44:02 2009] [error] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] PHP Warning:  Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /usr/home/xxx/includes/languages/danish.php:647) in /usr/home/xxx/includes/functions/general.php on line 30, referer: http://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/
```

The following file /usr/home/xxx/includes/functions/general.php is using the SSL at this bit (line 30 included):


```
////
// Redirect to another page or site
  function tep_redirect($url) {
    if ( (ENABLE_SSL == true) && (getenv('HTTPS') == 'on') ) { // We are loading an SSL page
      if (substr($url, 0, strlen(HTTP_SERVER)) == HTTP_SERVER) { // NONSSL url
        $url = HTTPS_SERVER . substr($url, strlen(HTTP_SERVER)); // Change it to SSL
      }
    }
[B]    // THIS IS WHERE LINE 30 IS IN THE FILE, THIS IS WHERE THE ERROR OCCURS.[/B]
    header('Location: ' . $url);

    tep_exit();
  }

////
```

I suspect the error occurs due to SSLMutex not being reinited, but I'd appreciate any input on what to do in this situation. And any information about SSLMutex would be great.


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Feb 12, 2009)

Unrelated to SSLMutex, but your problem is in danish.php. Or better, the tep_redirect function should:

```
while( ob_get_level() )
    ob_end_clean();
```
before calling header().

As far as SSLMutex goes, are you using semaphores? The message doesn't make sense with any file based mutex. See:
http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_ssl.html#sslmutex


----------

